

Best Recruiting Methods in SF? - sulemanali

Hey guys, we're a startup looking to recruit talent!  Any tips on where to find smart, passionate people?  Specific job boards we should look at, other channels :)?<p>Oh and shameless plug: www.esgut.com/careers.html.

======
vlad
I'd post on Hacker News and see what kind of a response I'd get, if it were
me...

